# [Kernel]: da genkernel a compilazione manuale[RISOLTO]

## jozmile

Quali sono i consigli per chi vuole passare da genkernel alla compilazione manuale del kernel? Quali i vantaggi e/o svantaggi? Esiste già un HowTo? Ho provato a cercare chiarimenti e risposte ma non ho trovato nulla di particolare.

----------

## BlackBelt

 *jozmile wrote:*   

> Quali sono i consigli per chi vuole passare da genkernel alla compilazione manuale del kernel? Quali i vantaggi e/o svantaggi? Esiste già un HowTo? Ho provato a cercare chiarimenti e risposte ma non ho trovato nulla di particolare.

 

tanta pazienza a parte, nessuno. Per quasi ogni "opzione" hai un help a corredo che ti può aiutare a capire se il supporto ti serve o meno. 

```
lspci
```

 ti può essere utilie per sapere quali moduli devi inserire in base allo hardware.

ciao

----------

## Ic3M4n

la doc ufficiale secondo me sotto questo punto è carente: questo  è tutto quello che ho trovato. In ogni caso non è una cosa difficilissima se non hai dell'hardware mostruoso, se prendi la mano con il menù e riesci a stargli dietro con pochi reboot fai tutto. Attualmente non ricordo dove metta i moduli genkernel, in ogni caso io ti consiglierei di utilizzare una release differente del kernel in modo da poter sempre avviare con il kernel che stai utilizzando adesso e nel frattempo crearti il tuo nuovo.

----------

## lavish

Per favore togli il tag [HOWTO] dal topic: serve solo quando si posta una guida, non quando si fa una richiesta.

Dai un'occhiata qui: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?style=printable&full=1#book_part1_chap7

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *jozmile wrote:*   

> Quali sono i consigli per chi vuole passare da genkernel alla compilazione manuale del kernel? Quali i vantaggi e/o svantaggi? Esiste già un HowTo? Ho provato a cercare chiarimenti e risposte ma non ho trovato nulla di particolare.

 

la compilazione manuale, ti offre la possibilità di adattare il caricamento dei moduli all'hardware della tua macchina in modo da eliminare i moduli inutili e compilare staticamente i moduli necessari.

Genkernel, compila un kernel generico, in parte leggendo il tuo hardware ed in parete compilando i moduli per l'hardware più diffuso. Alla fine ottieni un kernel quasi sicuramente funzionante ma con diversi moduli in eccesso rispetto alle reali esigenze.

Io parto con genkernel e poi, man mano, vedo di escludere i moduli superflui e compilare come statici quelli che mi occorrono. In tal modo, non essendo molto esperto, cerco di evitare problemi da  :Laughing:   kernel panic!

----------

## jozmile

Io non cercavo guide alla configurazione del kernel, cosa di cui non sono un'artista ma me la cavo... cercavo un howto sulla migrazione da genkernel alla configurazione manuale visto che sono due differenti modi di installare il kernel. Forse è il caso di raccoglere informazioni e di farlo?

----------

## jozmile

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> la compilazione manuale, ti offre la possibilità di adattare il caricamento dei moduli all'hardware della tua macchina in modo da eliminare i moduli inutili e compilare staticamente i moduli necessari.
> 
> Genkernel, compila un kernel generico, in parte leggendo il tuo hardware ed in parete compilando i moduli per l'hardware più diffuso. Alla fine ottieni un kernel quasi sicuramente funzionante ma con diversi moduli in eccesso rispetto alle reali esigenze.
> 
> Io parto con genkernel e poi, man mano, vedo di escludere i moduli superflui e compilare come statici quelli che mi occorrono. In tal modo, non essendo molto esperto, cerco di evitare problemi da   kernel panic!

 

Proprio quello che ceravo io! Quindi te parti da genkernel e poi migri alla compilazione manuale, giusto? Più o meno i passi sono questi:

- installi genkernel;

- prelevi il .config generato da genkernel che si trova in /etc/kernels;

- lo modifichi secondo le esigenze (tagli moduli superflui, etc...)

- installi il kernel in modo naturale;

- fai le dovute modifiche al grub/lilo.conf.

A grandi linee, è giusto?

----------

## Tigerwalk

il kernel generato da genkernel lo modifico andando in /usr/src/linux e dando make menuconfig, compilo il kernel come mi occorre e dopo do: make && make modules_install e poi copio l'immagine in boot con:

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.20-gentoo-r8, ovviamente sostituisci il mio con il tuo di kernel.

----------

## Scen

Ti consiglio di non recuperare la configurazione di genkernel (perdi più tempo a disabilitare il superfluo, che a partire da una configurazione vuota e abilitando solo quello che ti server).

Comunque, riguardo alle guide:

Per una "infarinatura": http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/articles/linux-kernel-compiling.xml

Per istruzioni più dettagliate: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/kernel-config.xml

----------

## jozmile

Ci ho messo un pò ma ho dato una bella sfoltita al .config generato dal genkernel.

Comunque la procedura (a grandi linee) che ho descritto funziona.

----------

